# Darwinara Rainbow Stars



## Erythrone (Feb 5, 2011)

This Darwinara Rainbow Stars is Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' x Neofinetia falcata 'Tamakongo'

I really love the constrast


----------



## Shiva (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice colour!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet! Is it fragrant? :drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 5, 2011)

Not during the day... 

There a several buds. That's the first to open. Maybe the scent will develop later?


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 5, 2011)

awesome colour and contrast


----------



## etex (Feb 5, 2011)

That's super- love the color!!


----------



## ncart (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2011)

That's cool! I have a Rainbow Stars, but it doesn't have a white lip.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wonderful flower and very nice photo...!


----------



## Claudia6982 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## neo-guy (Feb 6, 2011)

I have bloomed many of these. Yours has quite the nice color! With Neofinetia falcata in there twice, you would expect a nice scent...but many do not seem very fragrant.

Last year, we had 2 of these awarded in my region. One was mine and it was dark pink, the other was a blue one. I was the one who named and registered this hybrid, with the originator as unknown (probably someone in Japan made the cross)

Pete


----------



## Hera (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 6, 2011)

Great! I like the white edge.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 11, 2011)

More flowers. I very love that plant. I think I will name it "Franceville".

Fragrance is similar to Neofinetia but less intense


----------



## toddybear (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW! Stunning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> More flowers. I very love that plant. I think I will name it "Franceville".
> 
> Fragrance is similar to Neofinetia but less intense



:smitten: If you ever have a division of this plant to sell or trade, please think of me...


----------



## Ernie (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, then Dot will grow the pants off it and give some to me. 

I like it a lot- the Hilo Lip of Neos!


----------



## Bolero (Feb 11, 2011)

Colour is superb, lovely photo.


----------



## koshki (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, I love it! How much light do you give it? I think my darwinara needs more...


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 17, 2011)

Katherine, I give it as much light as Neofinetias... Hard to say. I would say that it can take easily as much light as many Cattleyas. But you know, I grow under lights. Many Phrags and Paphs received as much light...


----------



## Marc (Feb 17, 2011)

Erythrone I really like the shape and colour of the flowers. I've thought about buying a Neofinetia myself but since I've allready expanded my orchid collection a lot over the last 2 months I'm holding back on pruchases for the coming months.


----------

